# The SPS



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I have had the SPS for about several days now and thought I would write a little about it. I have the one pictured in this post. The picture was done by Jim Harris. I have the tactical grip which feels good to me. I like the weight of the slingshot, but I won't put it in a pants pocket. Over all very nice to grip. I fired some 1/2 inch industrial marbles, 3/8 inch steel and 1/2 steel with for me good accuracy. I think the sport set of tubes I got were perfect for me. Will be shooting this one more in my rotation.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I love my SPS, it's in a rotation of one for me!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Wayne...

The 90* pouch twist really helps with accuracy, if you find inconsistency shooting the SPS. I twist towards my face.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Performance Catapults said:


> The 90* pouch twist really helps with accuracy, if you find inconsistency shooting the SPS. I twist towards my face.


So first couple joints of your index finger is then pointing toward ground?


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Part of my accuracy issue is progressive lens in my glasses. Since I have had them my pool game has gone away also.
Wayne


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Knoll said:


> So first couple joints of your index finger is then pointing toward ground?


Negative...

Thumbnail is facing the ground, back of hand against your face, and pinky to the sky


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Gotcha. Thanks!


----------

